# Pool filter sand on top of Eco-Complete planted substrate



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

How big is the sand grain compared to eco-complete?
Smaller gains will eventually move down the substrate so you'll get peppered substrate with the eco on top anyway.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried PFS on top of flourite once. Was pretty cool until the sand ended up being a solid layer underneath the flourite.

Sand is denser, so winds up on the bottom...especially with cory cats digging around in it 24-7.

I suggest setting aside an area in the tank as a sandy patch, and just moving the eco out of the way and throw in the sand. perhaps the foreground could be sandy?


----------



## Lugh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks. I might make a sandy patch, though this Eco-Complete stuff seems to be pretty well packed down there already. Any others have experience with this?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Coal slag will match the EC better, and as previously stated, unless you cap the eco in more than an inch of sand itll surface. Honestly, you want the EC in contact with the watet column or it cannot use its CEC properties.


----------



## Lugh (Jun 15, 2012)

Those CEC properties are legit and not just marketing? How about if I removed some of the Eco-Complete in the foreground where there are no plants and just went with sand?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, the CEC is legitimate. 

Pool filter sand will definitely end up on the bottom of Eco-Complete.

Your idea to put sand in the front where there are no plants will likely look better and work better for you.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, if you can gwt ahold of some plexi, cut it down about a half inch or cm below the top of the substrate to help keep the sand and eco seperate. You can try filterfloss to seperate them as well, i used big sheets of it and lots of silicon to buold a tertace, so far so good there, not much shifting after it initially settled.


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

This beautiful tank has the look you describe with a sandy patch in the middle. It shows the entire process of setting up the tank so it may be useful.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMe-bu4-tk



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMe-bu4-tk


----------

